# feral gear or flex-tech



## bulldogger (Nov 15, 2019)

ANyone every hear of these two us based UGL? One is new but hear some decent stuff so far.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 16, 2019)

Haven't heard of either. 

Maybe someone else can help you out.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

Nope. Never heard of em.

Buying from UG labs comes down to this, do you trust your source? If you don't trust the seller, don't buy it. Buying from a stranger is fn dumb IMO


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 16, 2019)

Both Brotherhood of Pain garbage

Flex-tech is rumored to be Victory rebranded after Victory did an exit scam. Victory incidentally is rumored to be Hammer rebranded after he sold dirty gear. 

Feral is rumored to be a rebrand also but I forget who. Advanced possibly. 

There’s not many good sources on BoP.


----------



## bulldogger (Nov 17, 2019)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Both Brotherhood of Pain garbage
> 
> Flex-tech is rumored to be Victory rebranded after Victory did an exit scam. Victory incidentally is rumored to be Hammer rebranded after he sold dirty gear.
> 
> ...



That is the problem I dont know how to find them. I did use some pharmacon and it was good stuff, but I got that from a rep for them from another board as i was scared as hell to order international. Many people tell me its not that big of a deal unless you order a lot. They send a letter to you and that is it ( i am in the usa) I also thought primoroids which is out of china


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

Never heard of them m


stay away. That’s my suggestion


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 17, 2019)

If you can’t find a reliable source in person then stick to creating and weight gainers man 


you’re playing with Fire ordering stuff online


----------



## codehead (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes the rumor is it is Advanced Labs rebranded as Feral. There is or at  least was a thread on this on ASF  recently in Sep-Oct timeframe not  sure if its been deleted since Feral pays board fees there I know they  were caught editing posts/threads over there as is the case with any  paying board. Also discussed on Meso to a leaser extent the thread is  still there. Feral has only been on ASF since Sep-Oct when BOP was taken  off line. They are on BOP but no idea how long they been there.  Currently guys seem to be pleased with their oils only.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 5, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/30858-Farel-Gear-steroid-source


----------



## Wonderworld (Jul 22, 2020)

**** me..
 So having 4 tren ace and dbol w/ Adrol from Victory Pharma is bunk.... FML


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 24, 2020)

Had some dealings with Feral..not worth the trouble..keep looking..


----------



## Old g (Sep 9, 2020)

I’ve had flex-tech, their decent, never heard of feral labs. I was using private label till they got busted, that was the best gear I’ve had in 10 years


----------



## KevinD (Oct 14, 2020)

2 guys got infection from Feral test e. 

Im trying to understand what kind of retardation levels some of you are that you are so stupid that you cant find a reputable lab.  There are countless labs that dont send people TEST E instead of MAST E, and dont give people infections.

h_t_t_p_://_ww_w.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/105657-How-to-address-possible-bad-batch-with-source?p=1762215#post1762215

read the entire thread. multiple people due to infections from different vials.

h_t_tp*s:/*/thinksteroids.com/community/threads/feral-gear.134398732/

they also are advanced pharma.  ship from same state, same lists and labels. If you dont know about advanced pharma they were caught scamming and also blamed their raw powders.



you ****ing idiots want to buy $20 test e and wonder why you get infections and scammed. LOL.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 15, 2020)

KevinD said:


> Im trying to understand what kind of retardation levels some of you are that you are so stupid that you cant find a reputable lab.
> 
> you ****ing idiots want to buy $20 test e and wonder why you get infections and scammed. LOL.



Must have come over from Meso. They like using 'retard' and 'LOL' a lot :^ /


----------



## datum (Oct 27, 2020)

Feral gear is a couple of years old I think. I haven't seen any bad reviews on them.


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Feral is gtg


----------



## losieloos (Oct 28, 2020)

Never heard of them.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2020)

Feral has had a bunch of issues. 

Go to the ASF forum and you’ll see a guy recently had an infection from their dirty gear. 

A couple of months ago their Mast E was tested and was entirely Test C. 

Animalxxx is becoming one of the least trusted guys in this game.


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

I've never seen such a bunch of pansies as I have on asf. I'd be willing to bet that two, maybe three of those guys actually train right.


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 31, 2020)

ImaBeast said:


> I've never seen such a bunch of pansies as I have on asf. I'd be willing to bet that two, maybe three of those guys actually train right.



Hey Brother... that's my home forum..yeah a butt load new member..but some of the vets are golden..have to weed through the BS..As far as bad reviews on Feral..read my thread on my experience..what a s*** show..


----------

